# Eurochem labs



## dr woo (Feb 8, 2005)

anyone ever use Eurochem
prices seem very good on larger orders products are getting good reviews 
they say they will ship to uk,
any feedback would be helpfull
cheers,
Woo.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 8, 2005)

We have much better, more reliable sources here.


----------



## dr woo (Feb 8, 2005)

Dragonrider m8,
does that mean that they are not reliable then?
i have only ever used one source, at the moment hes havin trouble 
im just huntin 4 alternatives, and as im in uk i thought ordering would be
easier than us delivery
but i have no experiance of this hence the ?
cheers
Woo.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 8, 2005)

Can't say. I've never heard of them. But I know we have sources who can deliver to your neck of the woods.


----------



## dr woo (Feb 8, 2005)

so can your knowledge help me in a way without me asking for a source or you posting 1 m8 lol.


----------



## Boston George (Feb 9, 2005)

I have never used them but what I have heard was all posative!!!!
I heard they were top notch products. I know one of the sources on SE.com sells Eurochem products and I know for a fact that all the sources on Se.com are 100% legit!!!  So if he sells them I imagine they have to be pretty good.
Later,
-BG-


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2005)

DR...i have a very reliable soarce her in SA.....PM me if you want


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Boston George said:
			
		

> I have never used them but what I have heard was all posative!!!!
> I heard they were top notch products. I know one of the sources on SE.com sells Eurochem products and I know for a fact that all the sources on Se.com are 100% legit!!!  So if he sells them I imagine they have to be pretty good.
> Later,
> -BG-


Youare right. I was over there a few years ago.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 9, 2005)

Boston George said:
			
		

> I have never used them but what I have heard was all posative!!!!
> I heard they were top notch products. I know one of the sources on SE.com sells Eurochem products and I know for a fact that all the sources on Se.com are 100% legit!!!  So if he sells them I imagine they have to be pretty good.
> Later,
> -BG-


i too was a member of se in the past and although the sources there are legit, a few of them have had problems with timely shipping quite often. 
i would also not go by what is said on only 1 board.  message boards can be very biased about products being sourced out of them. make sure you find good info about them from other boards first or better yet, find someone you can trust who has used them and can give you unbiased feedback.


----------



## dr woo (Feb 9, 2005)

tnx all, i have had different opinions on this enough to make me think twice
the min order is $350 so thats what id be risking, is not a huge amount but i just hate being mugged off lol.
some of their prices seem very very cheap ive had feed back  on stanoject, suposed to be very good, do i or dont i maybee ill flip a coin lol.
cheers 
Woo.


----------



## lestatgear (Feb 21, 2005)

There are actaully pixs in Anabolics 2005 of eurochem gear.  Doesn't rate it, but lists it as legit.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 21, 2005)

lestatgear said:
			
		

> There are actaully pixs in Anabolics 2005 of eurochem gear.  Doesn't rate it, but lists it as legit.



Hey what's up bro. That name looks familiar. Welcome to the board.


----------



## lestatgear (Feb 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hey what's up bro. That name looks familiar. Welcome to the board.


Thanks, bro.  I post at a few other boards: LOI, AB, vipboard, and outlaw mostly. I'm really liking this board, though.  Seems like a lot of good guys w/ great knowledge.  I'll defnitely be hanging around here a lot more often.


----------

